# Rescued momma



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi all! Went to a pet store today to pick up a few items for my boys. Noticed a large pregnant female rat in the “feeder” tank at the store and it broke my heart. Beautiful champagne girl with a big belly and I just couldn’t help but bring her home. I rescued feeder rats for a while- but she made me get back into it. I have cared for many rat pups who still had their eyes closed but never a litter. Any suggestions or tips as to how to make sure she’s safe and happy as well as her babies?


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

This channel has tons of info on that: Isamu Rat Care

I understand where you're coming from, and I know it's hard, but snakes aren't going to stop eating and by "rescuing" a feeder rat you are supporting the business. They will probably use that money to buy more feeder rats.


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

Rex the Rat said:


> This channel has tons of info on that: Isamu Rat Care
> 
> I understand where you're coming from, and I know it's hard, but snakes aren't going to stop eating and by "rescuing" a feeder rat you are supporting the business. They will probably use that money to buy more feeder rats.


That wasn’t my question. I’m not necessarily bothered by them being feeders it’s just what happens however when a pregnant mom is on there I can do my part to step in


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

When the momma gives birth, you should keep 2 of the female rat babies so that your girl isn’t living alone, rats NEED to live in pairs or groups or they will be more prone to sickness and depression. Make sure to give her some good bedding (Aspen, Hemp, etc.) and lots of places to hide because if I remember correctly, pregnant rats typically like to hide and have somewhere private to give birth. You also need a good cage like Martens cages or a Critter Nation which I assume you do judging on the fact that you have already rescued rats before!


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

Ah yes I do have a large cage I used to house my rescues in and one that I currently have my two boys in. I have a couple good hides for her that are entirely lined of fleece 😁 any suggestions on diet? Right now I have high quality dog food and freeze dried mealworms mixed in with a regular blend of oats nuts and seeds.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I would give Mazuri or Oxbow baby rat food so she gets extra protein. And giving her greens and veggies.


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

Great advice thank you so much!!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

No problem I'm happy to help.


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

I would also recommend reaching out to an experienced breeder that can give you tips and help you out.


----------



## Rex the Rat (Apr 7, 2020)

Ratatouilleratties said:


> Ah yes I do have a large cage I used to house my rescues in and one that I currently have my two boys in. I have a couple good hides for her that are entirely lined of fleece 😁 any suggestions on diet? Right now I have high quality dog food and freeze dried mealworms mixed in with a regular blend of oats nuts and seeds.


Rat guide is the official rat health site: Breeding – Rat Guide 








Start Here: Rat Basics for Pregnancy, Birth, and Babies - JoinRats


Resources for the unexpected "Oops" pet rat litter.




www.joinrats.com




And again, Isamu Rat Care has tons of information on this on her channel:
https://www.youtube.com/c/IsamuRatCare/search?query=breeding 

Additionally, @_dizzy_ can hopefully give some advice


----------



## 511958 (Feb 11, 2019)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> I would give Mazuri or Oxbow baby rat food so she gets extra protein.


Mazuri is good, but I would not recommend using oxbow young rat food, as unlike the adult rat food it isn't very good. Many of my rat friends have told me that it's not just the adult food with added protein, it is pretty much a different food altogether that doesn't meet the needs of young rats or any rats needing more protein. 

@Ratatouilleratties, you can also give her the high quality dog food and scrambled eggs once in a while to provide protein. Also, dark greens are good for mommas. 
Are you using a mix as your food?


----------



## TwilxghtRat (Nov 27, 2020)

This is a very helpful website about baby rats! https://ratguide.com/baby_development


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Mazuri is good, but I would not recommend using oxbow young rat food, as unlike the adult rat food it isn't very good. Many of my rat friends have told me that it's not just the adult food with added protein, it is pretty much a different food altogether that doesn't meet the needs of young rats or any rats needing more protein.
> 
> @Ratatouilleratties, you can also give her the high-quality dog food and scrambled eggs once in a while to provide protein. Also, dark greens are good for mommas.
> Are you using a mix as your food?


Wow, I didn't know this. I haven't actually used it before or gone through all of the ingredients, I just took peoples word for it that it just had added protein. Thx


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

After birth broccoli is an excellent thing to give the mama. After all she's going to lose a bit of blood so she needs the extra iron.I'd also try to handle her and bond with her as much as you can right now, just in case she has maternal aggression. You can get a small bag of oxbow young rat and mouse food and mix it in to your food every once in awhile for the mom and babies. While she's nursing give her some cashews everyday because they help with milk production. As mentioned before make sure to provide plenty of hides for her.


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

I will try that as well


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

perfect thank you for so many links !


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

TwilxghtRat said:


> This is a very helpful website about baby rats! https://ratguide.com/baby_development


Interesting thanks so much!


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

Willow&Whiskers said:


> Mazuri is good, but I would not recommend using oxbow young rat food, as unlike the adult rat food it isn't very good. Many of my rat friends have told me that it's not just the adult food with added protein, it is pretty much a different food altogether that doesn't meet the needs of young rats or any rats needing more protein.
> 
> @Ratatouilleratties, you can also give her the high quality dog food and scrambled eggs once in a while to provide protein. Also, dark greens are good for mommas.
> Are you using a mix as your food?


Hi there yes I have some added meal worms and high protein dog kibble mixed in with her regular diet! I will try that!


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

_dizzy_ said:


> After birth broccoli is an excellent thing to give the mama. After all she's going to lose a bit of blood so she needs the extra iron.I'd also try to handle her and bond with her as much as you can right now, just in case she has maternal aggression. You can get a small bag of oxbow young rat and mouse food and mix it in to your food every once in awhile for the mom and babies. While she's nursing give her some cashews everyday because they help with milk production. As mentioned before make sure to provide plenty of hides for her.


Ribs on great advice and never heard that about broccoli thank you so much!!


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

🐹 I hope everything goes well, Plz post pics of the baby once they are born.


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

VivDaRatLuver said:


> 🐹 I hope everything goes well, Plz post pics of the baby once they are born.


I definitely will 😁


----------



## CorbinDallasMyMan (Feb 24, 2017)

_dizzy_ said:


> After birth broccoli is an excellent thing to give the mama.



After birth broccoli? That sounds disgusting.


----------



## _dizzy_ (Mar 28, 2018)

CorbinDallasMyMan said:


> After birth broccoli? That sounds disgusting.


Well the other option is dosing an iron pill and mixing into apple sauce, but rats like broccoli (at least all of the rats I've ever owned do).


----------



## VivDaRatLuver (Dec 26, 2020)

Ya, my rats love broccoli especially when I put it in a bowl of water then put it in the microwave to soften it.


----------



## Ratatouilleratties (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi all! Thought I’d give you an update on momma. She had her babies a couple days ago! She had two between 2:00pm and 3:00 pm. I was kind of shocked there weren’t more because she was so big but the babies were pretty big and I called the vet and although she said it was unusual she said it wasn’t anything to worry about based on the way she was acting. At 9:00 I noticed a clump of blood (placenta) and another baby! All are doing well. Long labor for her but the broccoli helped her get back on her feet so thanks for that! Here’s some pics 😁


----------

